# I can't see the votes for December?



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I know Churro didn't win but I still really wanna find out how many votes he got, but when I click 'view results' it says link cannot be found, I tried tons of times, no different. So can someone help me out and check out the votes for Churro and let me know how many he got? thanksss


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would like to know how many votes my boy got too. Can one of the moderators help out?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Agreed. 

I know for a fact Neon probably got 0 votes... but it's worth trying... But seriously, where is the results? I want them...


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, I bet Neon did good, he's so gorgeous... I REALLY WANNA SEE THE RESULTSSSS...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I sent an email to an admin about the problem, I want to see how many votes Melvin got but I got no answer...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

I would also like to see votes...I like to see who got "2nd" and "3rd" place :-D


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

me three. im sure they will put them up eventually...


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats by the way, effy! [ =


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> I sent an email to an admin about the problem, I want to see how many votes Melvin got but I got no answer...


So did i. i sent it yesterday hoping to hear from him today


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I sent my e-mail about 4 days ago, never got a response.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe the admin is just being innactive or is on a trip?

BTW, my pic of him wasn't very good at ALL. He wasn't even flaring, he was just in a kinda bad position and turning away from some tinsel XD I think churro is beautiful...

Can a mod even check the results?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I dunno, maybe not. Maybe the admin hasn't put it up yet or fixed it or whatever. Awww thanks baylee


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi guys,

We're sorry for the inconvenience. It looks like there was some kind of glitch in the contest program this month. I did receive your emails and was hoping to fix it before writing you back. 

Anyhow, I managed to sort it out. You can find the December 2010 contest results here, http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ecember-2011-betta-photo-month-contest-59865/.

Thanks again for your patience,
Mike


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay! Thank you! :-D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder who is the 1 person that voted for my Melvin? Whoever you are, thank you! And great pictures to everyone who entered. And of course, congrats Effy!!!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for putting the results up !


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay thanks!


----------

